
Show HN: Isitflatyet.org (Yet Another Coronavirus Map) - kahdojay
https://isitflatyet.org
======
kahdojay
My wife and I worked on this as our first coding project together! She
recently learned how to code and I recently started my software engineering
career. It was a good creative outlet for us during these dark times.

We wanted to make a map that didn't feature large overlapping blood red
circles everywhere and to give people a better sense of the geospatial data at
a glance. We then wanted to show the curves at a more granular level, like the
FT is doing so well now ([https://www.ft.com/coronavirus-
latest](https://www.ft.com/coronavirus-latest)), so you can see an entity's
curve by clicking on it's marker.

Would love to hear your feedback!

~~~
adamstep
Nice work! I’ve been looking for a visualization like this. My only feedback
would be to make the non-cumulative view the default. Given the name of the
site, it makes sense to highlight the flattening of the curve.

~~~
bb2018
Agreed. "Flattening the curve", at least in its original meaning, has to do
with the new case total. Additionally, it is very hard to detect recent
changes in a state's results on the cumulative chart.

